# How Would You Fix the Knicks?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What sort of offer would you match for Jeremy Lin?

Did you agree with extending Mike Woodson for 2 years with a team option for a 3rd?

Do you think Kostas Papanikolaou will ever play valuable minutes in a Knicks uniform?

Do you like the idea of trading Toney Douglas, Landry Fields, cash, and expirings for Steve Nash?

More importantly, can you win a championship if your top 7 players are Nash, Melo, Amare, Tyson, Shumpert, Novak, and Lin?

Should Knicks fans be legitimately afraid that Brooklyn is going to be a better team than them this season?

Do you agree with Phil Jackson that the Knicks roster is clumsy?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*What sort of offer would you match for Jeremy Lin?
*I've read that Lin could be offered a backloaded contract going into 8 digits in the 3rd and 4th years. I wouldn't match that. Lin is still a high risk, although he looked good in this, his proper first year, he hasn't proved much. Although Miami are an elite defensive team, when I saw him try to go against a defense set to stop him in the regular season, he had an awful game. Owners will probably look at the money they're going to get back from a guy like Lin though, and see him as worth that 8 digits. 

*Did you agree with extending Mike Woodson for 2 years with a team option for a 3rd?*
He changed the whole team when he came in as head coach. He deserves it.

*Do you think Kostas Papanikolaou will ever play valuable minutes in a Knicks uniform?*
I have no idea about the guy, so can't say.

*Do you like the idea of trading Toney Douglas, Landry Fields, cash, and expirings for Steve Nash?
*If it brings back old Amare, sure. It's not enough to win anything, but it makes them fun and could make Amare worth that contract.
*
More importantly, can you win a championship if your top 7 players are Nash, Melo, Amare, Tyson, Shumpert, Novak, and Lin?*
No.

*Should Knicks fans be legitimately afraid that Brooklyn is going to be a better team than them this season?*
No.

*Do you agree with Phil Jackson that the Knicks roster is clumsy?
*Yes.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*What sort of offer would you match for Jeremy Lin?
*
Any, Knicks are probably the only team that does not fear the new Luxury Tax and Lin = $$$. 

*Did you agree with extending Mike Woodson for 2 years with a team option for a 3rd?*

Whatever

*Do you think Kostas Papanikolaou will ever play valuable minutes in a Knicks uniform?*

:yes: 6'8" Manu Ginobili 

*Do you like the idea of trading Toney Douglas, Landry Fields, cash, and expirings for Steve Nash?*

Yeah as long as Shump is not in the deal.

*More importantly, can you win a championship if your top 7 players are Nash, Melo, Amare, Tyson, Shumpert, Novak, and Lin?*

No

*Should Knicks fans be legitimately afraid that Brooklyn is going to be a better team than them this season?*

:spike:

*Do you agree with Phil Jackson that the Knicks roster is clumsy?
*

Yes


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So the Knicks have added Kidd, and it appears likely they will either match Lin or add Felton in free agency. Should they resign JR Smith as well, or should they look elsewhere for a bench scorer?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd rather let JR walked and try to sign & trade for Mayo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Mayo*



Knicks4life said:


> I'd rather let JR walked and try to sign & trade for Mayo.


With 3 big contracts already on the books and with Mayo looking for more than the MLE, how can the Knicks afford him?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tony Douglas, Jerome Jordan(unguaranteed), Dan Gadzuric(unguaranteed), and $3 million can be traded for a player with a ~$6 million salary.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Tony Douglas, Jerome Jordan(unguaranteed), Dan Gadzuric(unguaranteed), and $3 million can be traded for a player with a ~$6 million salary.


This team would be very dangerous with OJ, Lin, and Kidd aboard joining a (presumably) healthy Shumpert in the backcourt.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Trade Douglas, Gadzuric and a second round pick to the Mavs for Kidd in a S&T.
Match Jeremy Lin's offer.
Re-sign J.R. Smith and Steve Novak.
Sign Kenyon Martin to a 2yr/$8M deal.
Pick up a wing like Sam Young, Matt Barnes, Mickael Pietrus or Anthony Parker for the minimum.

Lin...Kidd
Shumpert...Smith
Anthony...Novak
Amare...Martin
Chandler...Harrellson


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Novak signing proved to be very reasonable.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Toney Douglas is no longer a Knick celebrations!!!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I truly think Kidd needs to start for this team. They need his veteran presence right off the jump.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I truly think Kidd needs to start for this team. They need his veteran presence right off the jump.


Lin will start I honestly would not be surprised if the Knicks start Kidd at the 2 and keep JR on the bench.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Lin will start I honestly would not be surprised if the Knicks start Kidd at the 2 and keep JR on the bench.


That's not a bad idea until Shump gets healthy.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think you need kidd to start with lin because they are both very good pick and roll point guards and amar'e needs a guy looking for him as much as possible.

that and kidd just cant defend 1's anymore

and JR doesn't defer he needs to come off the bench where he can be a top option.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> i think you need kidd to start with lin because they are both very good pick and roll point guards and amar'e needs a guy looking for him as much as possible.
> 
> that and kidd just cant defend 1's anymore
> 
> and JR doesn't defer he needs to come off the bench where he can be a top option.


The more I hear it discussed, the more I like this idea until Shumpert's return. Amare and Chandler would thrive with two pick and roll initiators always on the floor.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

PG: Lin/Prigioni/Kidd
SG: Kidd/Smith/White
SF: Anthony/Novak/White
PF: Stoudemire/Camby/Novak
C: Chandler/Camby/Gadzuric

IR: Shumpert


----------



## Matt Filroy (Jul 16, 2012)

Novak is a beast


----------

